# Problème pour mettre un film sur ipod



## MaToNu (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,
j'ai un problème pour mettre un film sur mon ipod, en fait, je n'arrive pas à enregistrer mon film sur mon ordinateur pour pouvoir le convertir pour le mettre dans Handbrake pour finalement le mettre sur mon ipod.
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2008)

Pour t'aider il faudrait savoir u se trouve ton film a l'origine, car le souci vient apparemment du transfert vers l'ordinateur, mais transfert d'où?


----------



## MaToNu (22 Octobre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Pour t'aider il faudrait savoir u se trouve ton film a l'origine, car le souci vient apparemment du transfert vers l'ordinateur, mais transfert d'où?


Ben en fait je ne sais que le lire, j'ai un programme qui s'appelle interactual player, enfin, j'ai, ce programme s'installe tout seul quand je mets le DVD sur l'ordi...Je saios pas comment l'enregistrer, car sinon il est dans post de travail, mais quand je clique dessus c'est juste le pgramme du film qu'il y a , c'est tout.


----------



## MaToNu (26 Octobre 2008)

Up please


----------

